# Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik



## Wendigo (8. September 2009)

*Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eines für das Studium. Komme nun ins 3. Semester und es wird endlich mal Zeit dafür.

Es sollte nicht teurer als 400 Euro sein. Min 2 GB Ram, min 200 GB HDD Speicher und ansonsten den üblichen Schnickschnack fürs Studium. 
Bildschirm sollte schon min 15,4"? groß sein.

Ein Betriebssystem ist nicht erforderlich. Sollte es aber angeboten werden, dann möglichst mit Office. Wäre ausgezeichnet.


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Wird aber mit 400 Euro knapp. Geht auch 2. Hand?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Also 400 Euro ist schon derbe eng. RAm und HD kein problem, aber in solchen Modellen wirst du recht "impotente" CPUs drin haben/die Verarbeitung lässt zu wünschen übrig/der Akku ist für die Tonne/Software ist das Einfachste vom einfachen/Grafik ist nicht zur Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzbar/...

Muss es denn unbedingt ein 15,4" sein? Fürs Studium würde ich zu einem 12,x/13,x" greifen, reicht vollkommen aus und schont den Akku, leider kosten diese Modelle meist mehr als 15,4er. Wenn 400Euro die Schmerzgrenze sind, und du ne neue Maschine möchtest, bleibt dir fast nichts anderes übrig als ein Netbook, günstige Modelle von Dell oder One.de

Betriebssystem ist dann öfters auch dabei, aber Office+Laptop für 400 Euro wird arg unrealistisch


----------



## Wendigo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Was ist mit diesem?

One Notebook A7135 by: One - ONE Shop

Dann macht ihr mal einen Vorschlag....


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

da gibt es genug auswahl, aber sind natürlich alles eher "billig"geräte, logisch. darfst also nicht meckern, wenn die im unialltag dann optisch schnell altern und vlt. auch mal anfangen zu knarzen  leistungsmäßig aber:

Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630EZ*2GB RAM & 250GB HDD* auch mit 4GB Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630EZ*4GB RAM & 250GB HDD*
Notebooks Acer eMachines E725-422G25Mi 
alle drei je bis 2,5std akku, 2.8kg

oder lenovo Notebooks LENOVO G550 LED-BACKLIGHT & HD-AUFLÖSUNG bis 3,5std akku, 2.7kg

alle 4 haben 250GB HDD. die mit 2GB haben EINEN riegel drin, man kann also auch spätr nen zweiten 2GB dazukaufen.


----------



## Wendigo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*



Herbboy schrieb:


> da gibt es genug auswahl, aber sind natürlich alles eher "billig"geräte, logisch. darfst also nicht meckern, wenn die im unialltag dann optisch schnell altern und vlt. auch mal anfangen zu knarzen  leistungsmäßig aber:
> 
> Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630EZ*2GB RAM & 250GB HDD* auch mit 4GB Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630EZ*4GB RAM & 250GB HDD*
> Notebooks Acer eMachines E725-422G25Mi
> ...



Die Brenner brennen aber auch nicht jeden Rohling, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

die brenner beherrschen bei allen 3 notebooks allgemein DVD R und RW sowohl plus und minus, und auch doublelayer, und CD-R bestimm auch. 

natürlich ist nicht auszuschließen, dass manche rohlinge nicht so gut klappen, das is aber bei jedem brenner so.


----------



## Wendigo (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Hmm. Die Notebooks haben mich ehrlich gesagt nun nicht so arg überzeugt. Was ist eigentlich DVD-RAM?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Hmm. Die Notebooks haben mich ehrlich gesagt nun nicht so arg überzeugt. Was ist eigentlich DVD-RAM?


 was erwartest du denn bitte für 400€? vor nem jahr hätte man dich ausgelacht, wenn du überhaupt eines für 400€ haben wolltest, selbst mit sinlgecore 

DVD-RAM is nur eine art von wiederbeschreibarer DVD.


----------



## rebel4life (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Kauf dir ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad X61. Oder X41. Aber ja kein neues!!!

Ich mache eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme und möchte später vieleicht auch Elektrotechnik studieren, jedoch hast du ein Problem mit dem Consumer Serien - *keine* vollwertige serielle und parallele Schnittstelle. Damit hast du schnell Probleme, wenn du mal zu Hause ein wenig Praxis üben willst und den Programmer nicht einfach per serieller Schnittstelle anschließen kannst, USB Adapter funktionieren in der Regel nicht, einer der wenigen, die gehen sind die von Delock, aber auch hier nur die seriellen. Parallel ist da schlecht. Deswegen ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad, damit machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Wendigo (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*



Herbboy schrieb:


> was erwartest du denn bitte für 400€? vor nem jahr hätte man dich ausgelacht, wenn du überhaupt eines für 400€ haben wolltest, selbst mit sinlgecore
> 
> DVD-RAM is nur eine art von wiederbeschreibarer DVD.



Wie schaut es für max 500-600 aus?


@rebel 
Die Preise sind aber ganz schön gesalzen für ein gebrauchtes und die Leistung einesX41 ist doch recht mager.


----------



## rebel4life (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Jetzt sag aber nicht, dass du für ein Tippprogramm und z.B. PonyProg oder avrdude einen Quadcore mit 4x5GHz brauchst.

Ein Bekannter arbeitet mit einem T41 ohne jegliche Probleme, er hat das Teil eigentlich nur zum prorammieren und dem ganzen Kram.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Ich denke die Empfehlung mit den Schnittstellen (hab ich zB nicht bedacht) solltest du dir schon zu Herzen nehmen, da du mit dem Book ja auch richtig was machen wirst (Praxisversuche o.Ä.) musst du halt auf Akku, Mobilität, Stabilität/Verarbeitung, Schnittstellen achten.


----------



## Wendigo (9. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Naja, mir gehts es nur um den geringen Festplattenplatz und den doch recht kleinen Bildschirm. Meine Glubscher sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei

Aber drüber nachdenken werd ich schon. Gibts die Dinger noch im Laden zu kaufen, damit ich mir mal so en Bild von machen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

also, bei nem reinen arbeitstier wirst du sicher keine riesen-HDD brauchen, wenn du nicht unbedingt da auch deine private multimediasammlung ständig mit dir nehmen willst... zur not baust du halt selber ne größere ein, wenn das bei dem modell geht, oder nimmst ne externe.


neu zu kaufen gibt es das AFAIK aber nicht mehr, also mit anschauen is da wohl nix drin. wenn du es aber bei nem gewerblichen gebrauchtladen kaufst per versand, dann müßtest du trotzdem 2 wochen rückgaberecht haben ^^


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Ich habe ein T40, bin damit recht zufrieden; der Serielle und Paralelle Anschluss kaann natürlich vor allem in diesem Studium sehr nützlich sein

Ich kann darauf sogar z.B. WoW auf Minimum, C&C: Generals oder BF 1942 zocken

Allerdings ist der Akku mittlerweile praktisch unbrauchbar, er taugt nurnoch zum Betrieb im Standby, im effektiven Betrieb hält er vielleicht 5-10min, außerdem hat der Laptop noch einige Macken, die ich mir allerdings großteils selbst zuzuschreiben habe:

Einerseits ist da das USB- Problem; nur zwei Anschlüsse sind wenig, einer ist noch weniger (ich hab einen kurz nachdem ich den Laptop erworben habe ruiniert indem ich den Laptop der gerade von einem Tisch gefallen ist an einem daran befestigten USB Stick aufgefangen habe... (ich hab mich irgendwie bis heute nicht getraut einen neuen anzulöten...)

Dann ist da noch das Problem des Gebrauchtgeräts... Ich habe den Laptop gebraucht gekauft, er hatte von Anfang an zwei massive Schäden die mir aber erst viel zu spät aufgefallen sind: Einerseits hat sich das DVD Laufwerk bald begonnen zu spinnen nach einiger Zeit hat es komplett den Geist aufgegeben, ein neues hat immerhin 100€ gekostet (diesmal mit CD Brenner den ich bis heute noch nie genutzt habe ^^)

Andererseits hatte der Grafikchip (ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 ) von Beginn an einen massiven Fehler, der wahrscheinlich nie bemerkt worden ist weil das Gerät vorher nur im Office Betrieb genutzt wurde; bei 3D Anwendungen, vor allem natürlich Spielen stürzt der Laptop vor allem nach Erschütterungen aber mitunter auch ganz spontan ab, Blackscreen oder massive Grafikfehler, durch rütteln kann er manchmal gerettet werden, in der Regel muss man ihn jedoch komplett ausschalten, einschalten und solange rütteln bis er beginnt hochzufahren 
Erstaunlicherweise hat sich dieser augescheinlich extrem instabile Zustand bis heute weder verschlechtert noch verbessert

Also merke: wenn du ein gebrauchtes Gerät gekauft hast solltest du erstmal alle erdenklichen Belastungstests laufen lassen (und ja nichts vergessen, auch nicht HDD, USB, Optisches Laufwerk oder was auch immer; bei einem gebrauchten Gerät gilt: was nicht erwiesenermaßen funktioniert ist potentiell kaputt!) bis der Arzt kommt um eventuelle Probleme möglichst frühzeitig entdecken zu können


----------



## rebel4life (10. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Studium Elektrotechnik*

Man kauft gebrauchte Geräte in der Regel von nem Händler. Dann hat man 1 Jahr Gewährleistung und zudem wird der sich wohl kaum trauen, mangelhafte Ware zu liefern. Falls doch, ist er ganz schnell dran.

Das mit dem Akku ist klar, da kann man für das T41 aber immer noch locker einen neuen kaufen, also kein Problem.


----------

